# Cowboy Beans



## shellbellc (May 18, 2007)

Anyone here from OK ever hear of Cowboy beans?  A friend of mine used to live in OK.  She makes these cowboy beans, she won't give up the recipe...closest I can tell from taste testing...baked beans, hamburger, diced celery/onion, salt, pepper, a bit of cumin...I'm thinking these would be good in the smoker.


----------



## jts70 (May 18, 2007)

Shell,

I have heard of them , googled em and came up with alot of hits:

Here is one recipe and a link to another
1 lb. dry pinto beans, rinsed and checked for stones
7 c. water
1 (12 oz.) can beer
1 lb. smoked ham hocks
1/2 c. chopped onion
1 (16 oz.) can tomatoes, cut up
2 tbsp. molasses
1 tsp. dry mustard
1/4 tsp. pepper
1/2 tsp. cumin
Rinse beans and combine with seven cups water. Bring to a boil and simmer for 5 minutes; remove from heat. Cover and let stand overnight. Drain.
Combine beans, beer, and two cups water. Add ham hocks and onion; cover and simmer 1 hour, stirring occasionally. Remove ham hocks, take meat from bones and chop. Discard bones. Return meat to beans, along with tomatoes and seasonings. Cover and simmer until beans are tender, stirring occasionally. Add additional water or beer as needed. Salt to taste.
http://southernfood.about.com/od/cro...s/r/bl26c2.htm


----------



## teacup13 (May 18, 2007)

i had them in Mississippi... the only difference with jts70 and the ones i had is that they had pieces of brisket in them instead of pork...best beans i have had in a long time... they were good warm and cold


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 18, 2007)

Locally here in eastern WV we have what are known as hillbilly beans (no relationship to me).  They are made with the ingredients that you listed except for the fact that they have a combo of baked beans and pinto beans and oddly enough a small amount of cinnamon also in them.


----------



## smokin for life (May 18, 2007)

Here's another recipe for Cowboy Pinto beans.
1lb dried pinto beans
8 cups of water
1/4 lbs of salt pork
1 14oz can whole tomatoes, with juice
4 large cloves garlic crushed
1 large onion chopped
2 TBS chili powder
1 tsb. ground cumin
3 jalapeno's seeded and chopped
1 TBS worcestershire sauce
1 cup bbq sauce
1 tsb salt
Combine all ingredients, bring to a boil, then reduce to a simmer. 
Cook untill beans are tender, about 2 hours.
I have made these a couple of times, they're pretty good.


----------

